# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Komplementärmassnahmen

## Muggelino

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

ich brauche Rat und nachdem ich hier schon oft hineingeschaut habe, habe ich mich jetzt angemeldet.
Ich werde demnächst 60 Jahre alt und vor 3,5 Jahren wurde ein PCa diagnostiziert.
Hier eine kurze Übersicht über den Krankheitsverlauf:

*2013*

28.2.      Hausarzt: PSA 72,2
19.3.      Urologe: Biopsie: Sehr ausgedehntes bilaterales kribriformes Adenokarzinom  6 x Gleason 8, 
             2 x Gleason 6, alle 8 Stanzen
2.4.        Radiologie Szintigramm: keine Knochenmetastasen
9.4.        Radiologie MRT: Ausgedehntes beidseitiges P-Karzinom mit  Samenblaseninfiltration bds. sowie             Kapseldurchbruch re. Bds. iliacale Lymphknotenmetastasen. (T3b N1 M0).
12.4.      Urologe: Beginn 50mg Bicalutamid 1x tgl.
             PSA: 84,8      Testosteron: 5,50
19.4.      Urologe: 1-Monats-Spritze Enantone
25.4.      Sprechstunde UKE
15.5.      Urologe: weitere 1-Monatsspritze Enantone
4.6.        Urologe: PSA: 5,35       Testosteron: 0,13
10.6.      Prostatektomie UKE Martiniklinik
18.6.      Histologischer Befund: T3b, R1, Gleason 4+5=9,  N1(7/51) Bestrahlungen nötig
12.8.      Urologe: PSA 1,22, Blutwerte okay.
4.9.        Urologe: PSA 2,93
23.9.  14.11. Strahlentherapie IMRT 66,6 Gray
ab 25.9.  Urologe: Enantone monatlich
18.11.     Urologe: PSA 0,34. 

*2014*
17.2.      Urologe: PSA 0,02
ab 20.2.  Urologe: Trenantone vierteljährlich
26.5.      Urologe: PSA 0,22
30.6.      Urologe: PSA 0,02, Testosteron: <0,10
27.8.      Urologe: PSA 0,06
26.11.     Urologe: PSA 0,02

*2015*
25.2.      Urologe: PSA 0,02
27.5.      Urologe: PSA 0,02
26.8.      Urologe: PSA 0,02
             Wir setzen aus mit Trenantone.
25.11.     Urologe: PSA 0,05, Testo 2,68

*2016*
19.1.-18.2.     Manuelle Lymphdrainage Beine und Bauch
17.2.      Urologe: PSA 1,17, Testo 5,12
3.3.        Urologe: PSA 0,82
17.3.      Urologe: PSA 0,25
14.4.      Urologe: PSA 0,02
25.5.      Urologe: PSA 0,06
5.7.        Urologe: PSA 0,21  Testo 5,33

Ich habe also am 27.5. 2015 die letzte Trenantonespritze bekommen und seitdem nichts.
Als der PSA am 17.2. bei 1,17 war, habe ich meine Komplementärmassnahmen ergänzt um:
Curcuminextrakt, Granatapfelelixier, 6-10 bittere Aprikosenkerne/Tag, intensiveres Training auf dem Minitrampolin, mehr Meditation.
Zum Erstaunen meines Urologen brachte ich damit den PSA wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze (<0,02 am 14.4.). 
Leider stieg er wieder an, auf 0,06 am 25.5. 2016. Um herauszufinden, was gewirkt hatte, hatte ich den Granatapfelelixier weggelassen und ab 6.5. auch den Curcuminextrakt. Ich war mir ziemlich sicher gewesen, dass die Aprikosenkerne mit ihrer Blausäure das Wunder erzielt hatten, und die futterte ich unvermindert weiter.
Nach den 0,06 setzte ich wieder alles ein, erhöhte die Aprikerne auf 15/Tag und steigerte mein Sportpensum auf 45 Min. tgl. Ich machte also mindestens soviel wie in der Zeit des PSA-Rückgangs. Dennoch stieg der PSA weiter auf 0,21 am 5.7.

Und nun bin ich ratlos. Ich brauche Antworten auf die Fragen:
1. Wodurch war der PSA gefallen?
2. Warum steigt er jetzt wieder?
3. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
4. Was kann ich noch tun?
5. Wenn der PSA weiter steigt, ab welchem Wert sollte die Antihormonbehandlung wieder einsetzen?

Alle Daten sind übrigens auch auf www.myprostate.eu unter Elbuhu einsehbar.  

Vielen Dank für Antworten!
Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Fortgeschrittene, ich brauche Rat


Hallo Detlef,

willkommen im Forum des BPS. Selten habe ich eine so perfekt und umfassend gestaltete PKH zur Kenntnis nehmen dürfen. Nachdem sich von den Forumsusern, die man eher als zu den Fortgeschrittenen einordnen würde, noch niemand zu Wort gemeldet hat, versuche ich Dir vorab ein paar tröstende Worte zukommenzulassen. 

Alles, was Dir bislang an Therapien verabreicht wurde, kann man als gelungen betrachten.

Sicher haben die vielfältigen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel mit dazu beigetragen, die PSA-Werte zu senken. Die Wirkung der Aprikosenkerne ist schon im Forum besprochen worden, fand aber keine aufrichtige Zustimmung. Manchmal ist der Glaube daran stärker als die Wirkung. Spaß beiseite! Granatapfelelixier und Curcuminextrakt zeigten bei etlichen vom PCA Betroffenen Wirkung in Richtung PSA-Absenkung. Das Absetzen solcher NEMs kann dann rasch wieder zum Ansteigen vom PSA führen. 

Die Nebenwirkungen von Hormontherapien sind nicht unerheblich. Du bist noch relativ jung. Bei dem aktuellen Wert 0.21 ng/ml würde ich mit einer erneuten HB noch abwarten. 

Es gibt viele Gründe, warum das PSA nach Prostatektomie und Radiatio nun wieder ansteigt. Es kann sich durchaus auch um eine Entzündung handeln, die man mit Antibiotika behandeln könnte.

Ich wünsche Dir den gewünschten Erfolg bei den weiteren Behandlungswegen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Harald,
vielen Dank für das freundliche Willkommen.
Alle Therapien als gelungen betrachten kann ich nicht; die OP hatte positive Schnittränder und die Strahlentherapie brachte auch keine Heilung.
An die Wirkung von Aprikosenkernen - zumal in dieser geringen Dosierung - hatte ich selbst nicht geglaubt. Eine Freundin legte sie mir ans Herz, sie kenne 2 Männer, die ihren Krebs damit besiegt hätten, einer mit Lungenkrebs und einer mit Prostatakrebs. Sie selbst esse die seit Jahren zur Vorbeugung. Da habe ich gedacht, schaden können sie nicht, also probiere ich es einfach aus. Und da ich auch schon vorher Granatapfelsaft und Kurkuma als NEM hatte, führte ich dann meinen erstaunlichen PSA-Rückgang auf die Kerne zurück.
Was ich nicht verstehe: wieso wirken die Massnahmen erst so gut, dass mein Urologe auf einem Urologenkongress davon berichtet, und dann überhaupt nicht mehr? Es ist kein gradueller Unterschied, sondern ein Entweder-Oder. Sie bewirken den Rückgang des PSA auf <0,02, oder der PSA steigt mit der bekannten PSA-VZ von cirka 3 Wochen. Woran liegt das?
Beim jetzigen PSA-Wert will ich auch noch nicht wieder in die Hormontherapie einsteigen. Ich dachte an einen Wert über 2,0. Den könnte ich im Herbst noch erreichen, wenn die Kurve sich so fortsetzt. Noch habe ich die Hoffnung, dass meine Massnahmen greifen und ich den Wert aus eigener Kraft senken kann. Muss die Metastase vielleicht erst groß genug sein, damit das Immunsystem sie findet?
Wie kann eine Entzündung nach Prostatektomie PSA produzieren? Was soll da entzündet sein?

Die guten Wünsche erwidere ich und bedanke mich für die Auskünfte.

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Detlef,

nachfolgend füge ich einen Text von Prof. Schostak in Magdeburg bezüglich Einstieg in die AHT bei.

Viele Grüße

WernerE
*

M Schostak* 

  					 					 						Benutzer 					 					                                           					 					 						 							     						


Registriert seit17.11.2011OrtMagdeburgBeiträge264 

  Zitat von *RolandHO*  
 				Hallo Werner,
Die Studie, die Prof. Schostak zitiert, würde mich auch sehr  interessieren, insbesondere ob und wie der Einstieg in die  Hormontherapie bei erst 10ng/ml von anderen Parametern (Gleason,  Verdopplungszeit Vorgeschichte RPE, RT) abhängt.



Dazu nehme ich gerne Stellung:

Diese Studie ist hier im Forum bereits mehrfach und ausführlich diskutiert worden.
Es geht um die intermittierende Hormontherapie bei knochenmetastasierten  Patienten. Die Studie der amerikanischen Onkologin Maha Hussain bei  über 3000 Patienten ist 2013 im wichtigsten medizinischen Journal  erschienen und hier im Original frei verfügbar nachzulesen: http://www.nejm.org/doi/pdf/10.1056/NEJMoa1212299

Im Gegensatz zu WernerE handelte es sich in der Studie sogar  ausschließlich um Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen. Diese sind natürlich  als wesentlich gefährlicher anzusehen als Lymphknotenmetastasen.  Insofern ist diese scheinbar so hohe Einstiegsgrenze von 10 ng/ml bei  Männern ohne Knochenmetastasen erst recht angemessen.

Eine Studie der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Urologische Onkologie unter Leitung  von Prof. Miller (AUO AP 17/95) hat auch Patienten mit  Lymphknotenmetastasen eingeschlossen, das Das Ergebnis ist noch nicht  als Vollpublikation erschienen, wurde aber in Vorträgen auf großen  Kongressen mit gleichem Ergebnis vorgestellt. Auch hier war die  "On"-Grenze 10 ng/ml und die "Off"-Grenze 4 ng/ml.

In der Hussain- und in der Miller-Studie hatten die Betroffenen etwa die  Hälfte der Zeit eine Therapie und die andere Hälfte "Therapie-Urlaub".

In einer weiteren sehr wichtigen Studie von Messing im gleichen Journal wie die Hussain-Studie (nachzulesen hier:http://www.nejm.org/doi/pdf/10.1056/NEJM199912093412401)  wurde bei Männern mit Lymphknotenmetastasen Hormone gegen keine  Therapie (!) verglichen (also ohne On und Off-Grenzen). Die  Hormontherapie hat in der Tat nach 10 Jahren etwa 20% mehr Überleben  gebracht ABER auch ohne jede Therapie lebten noch gut die Hälfte der  Patienten. In einer Folgepublikation in Lancet Oncology zeigte er, dass  das auch nach 15 Jahren im Prinzip so blieb (>50% lebten ohne  Therapie trotz Lymphknotenmetastasen). 

Eine sehr große und wichtige Studie von Garcia-Albeniz hat bei über 9500  Männern hat im Fall eines biochemischen Rezidivs nach lokaler Therapie  gar keinen Unterschied zwischen einem sofortigen Beginn und einer  Hormontherapie erst bei Symptomen gefunden. Das betraf das  Gesamtüberleben (80%) und das krebsspezifische Überleben (90%) mit einer  Nachbeobachtungszeit von 10 Jahren. Auch diese Studie liegt noch nicht  als Vollpublikation vor. Sie wurde auf dem amerikanischen Krebskongress  2014 präsentiert. 
Hätte WernerE kein PET, wäre es "nur" ein biochemisches Rezidiv. Mein  Vorschlag betrifft also eine intermittierende Hormontherapie, allerdings  beginnend mit der Pause.

Wichtig dabei ist, dass man im Fall von neuaufgetretenen Symptomen  natürlich immer handeln soll, egal, ob das Grenz-PSA erreicht ist oder  nicht. Schließlich wird nicht das PSA, sondern der Patient behandelt. 
Außerdem sollte man in einem Fall wie bei WernerE beim Erreichen der  Grenzwerte eine adäquate Bildgebung machen, d.h. unbedingt ein  Knochenszintigramm, um eventuelle zusätzliche Knochenmetastasen zu  finden (die Lymphknotenmetastasen sind ja bekannt, er braucht kein neues  PET)

Natürlich hängt die Zeit bis zum Erreichen des o.g. Werts von all diesen  Prognoseparametern ab, das muss aber trotzdem kein Grund sein, im  vorauseilenden Gehorsam bereits ewig früher Hormone zu nehmen. In der  ganzen vorauseilenden Zeit hat man dann ja auch schon Nebenwirkungen,  v.a. Hitzewallungen.

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Harald_1933

> Alle Therapien als gelungen betrachten kann ich nicht; die OP hatte positive Schnittränder und die Strahlentherapie brachte auch keine Heilung.


Moin Detlef,

mit diesem Histologischen Befund: T3b, R1, Gleason 4+5=9, N1(7/51) war eigentlich von vornherein keine Heilung mehr zu erwarten. Mein Hinweis auf gelungen war schlicht so zu verstehen, dass wohl alles ohne zusätzliche Komplikationen ablief.




> Beim jetzigen PSA-Wert will ich auch noch nicht wieder in die Hormontherapie einsteigen. Ich dachte an einen Wert über 2,0


Bei diesem Wert könnte man auch per PSMA/PET/CT auf die Suche nach einer möglichen Metastase gehen. 




> Wie kann eine Entzündung nach Prostatektomie PSA produzieren? Was soll da entzündet sein?


Die Schnittränder kämen in Betracht, wenn die Radiatio die nicht komplett erwischt hat. Vielleicht könnte auch eine Blasenspiegelung Aufklärung bringen.

Dein inzwischen angehäuftes Wissen als mündiger Patient wird Dir weiterhelfen, um die richtigen Pfeile aus dem Köcher der weiterhin bestehenden Therapiemöglichkeiten herauszuziehen.

Viel Erfolg dabei wünscht Dir mit herzlichen Grüßen

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Welchen Einfluss die NEMs auf den PSA Verlauf haben wird Dir wohl niemand genau sagen können. Sport ist sehr gut gegen Krebs, allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt, dass dadurch der PSA Wert gesenkt werden kann.

 Eine Heilung gibt es beim Prostatakrebs kaum, selbst wenn z.B. nach einer Operation der PSA Wert dauerhaft niedrig bleibt hat man noch erhöhte Werte an Tumorzellen im Blut gefunden.

 Mit der Prostataoperation hast Du die Gefahr weiterer Metastasen deutlich reduziert. Die Bestrahlung hat den PSA Wert gesenkt, also sind weitere Tumorabsiedlungen erfolgreich bekämpft worden. 

Die Leitlinie empfiehlt bei Metastasen zwei bis drei Jahre Hormontherapie nach der Bestrahlung. Bei dem PSA Wert von 0,02 kann ich aber gut verstehen, dass man die Hormontherapie absetzt. Es wird jetzt wohl zu einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie kommen, d.h. Du musst irgendwann wieder beginnen. Um die Pause möglichst lang zu machen würde ich, wie von Prof. Schostack empfohlen, bei einem PSA Wert von 10 wieder anfangen. Du warst ja schon mal bei 72.

Ansonsten kann man mit Dutasterid den PSA Wert senken, ich habe mich damit aber noch nicht näher beschäftigt.

 Ein PSMA PET/CT würde ich bei einem PSA Wert von 2 machen, dies gibt die besten Ergebnisse. Wenn man dann sieht wo noch Tumor ist kann man die weitere Therapie planen.

Das Immunsystem findet die kleinsten Metastasen. 

 Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Detlef,

nach meiner damalige Recherche wirken Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (NEM) nur eine kurze Zeit. Oft beschleunigt sich danach sogar der PSA verlauf nach oben.
Ich selbst hatte es einmal mit Curcuma- und Granatapfelkapseln über 6 Monate getestet.
Mein PSA Verlauf verlangsamte sich vom 23.06.15 bis 04.01.16
Danach beschleunigte er sich wieder, obwohl ich die Dosis von 2 auf 3 Gramm Curcuma erhöht hatte.

Es handelt sich hier nur um meine eigene Meinung, die ich mir nach langen Lesen im Internet bilden konnte.
Alternativ könntest du dir diesen Bericht einmal durchlesen.
Vielleicht erzielen diese NEM bei dir noch einmal einen positiveren PSA Verlauf.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...rburg-Metabloc

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

An alle meinen herzlichen Dank für die Infos und Anregungen!

@WernerE: 
Hochinteressante Studie. Ich würde gern den Wiedereinstieg in die Hormontherapie solange wie möglich hinauszögern. Denn die schwächt ja auch das Immunsystem, und ich schätze, das brauche ich noch. Meine Leukozyten waren jedenfalls erst nach dem Absetzen der Hormonspritze wieder im normalen Bereich.
Ich habe nur die Angst, dass der Krebs weiter streut, wenn man ihm nicht Einhalt gebietet. Ich vergleiche das immer mit einem Waldbrand: solange noch was glimmt, kann sich der ganze Wald entzünden und je weiter die Funken fliegen, desto höher die Gefahr.

@Harald_1933:
Ein PSMA-PET-CT wollte mein Doc schon beim PSA von 1,17 starten, leider weigerte die Kasse sich, die Kosten zu übernehmen. Als der PSA dann wieder sank, haben wir die Sache vorläufig abgeblasen. Wenn der PSA jetzt über die 2,0 hinaus geht, werde ich wohl meinen Notgroschen in so eine Untersuchung investieren (evtl. erst nach einem Kassen-CT), um zu wissen, wo der Feind sich versteckt hat.
Auf entzündete Schnittränder muss man erstmal kommen. Das wären dann normale Prostatazellen, die sich entzünden und deshalb mehr PSA bilden? 

@Georg:




> Sport ist sehr gut gegen Krebs, allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt, dass dadurch der PSA Wert gesenkt werden kann.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass beim Sport freie Radikale entstehen, die die Tumorzellen attackieren. Und wenn die eliminiert sind, sinkt der PSA. Ist das nicht korrekt?




> Das Immunsystem findet die kleinsten Metastasen.


Das höre ich gerne. Tarnen die sich nicht irgendwie?

@Hartmut S:
Nachdem alle meine Massnahmen so versagt haben, habe ich auch schon überlegt, ob "intermittierende NEM" eine Option wären. Kann es sein, dass die Tumorzellen sich an Curcuma genauso gewöhnen wie an Testosteronmangel? Granatapfelresistenz? 
Eine ausführlichere Übersicht über meine Massnahmen findet sich hier: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=712&page=report

@alle: Wie gut tut es, sich mit erfahrenen Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen! Schön, dass es dieses Forum gibt.

Viele Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

> Auf entzündete Schnittränder muss man erstmal kommen. Das wären dann normale Prostatazellen, die sich entzünden und deshalb mehr PSA bilden?


Hallo Detlef,

war von mir wohl etwas mißverständlich eingeblendet. Gemeint war nicht eine Entzündung der Schnittränder, sondern die Schnittränder selbst, sofern die Bestrahlung nicht alles beseitigt hat? Sehr kleine Metastasen könnten aber bei dem GS schon als Mitauslöser von PSA-Anstiegen eine Rolle spielen? 

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

moin lieber detlef,

"*Kann es sein, dass die Tumorzellen sich an Curcuma genauso gewöhnen wie an Testosteronmangel? Granatapfelresistenz?*"
Ja, das denke ich.
deshalb kannst du es mit anderen NEM versuchen. (siehe den Link, den ich angefügt hatte.)
 
"*Vielleicht finden wir gemeinsam heraus, was hilft.*"
das sollten wir machen!
ich habe dein profil erst jetzt gelesen.
ich finde, du hast bisher alles richtig gemacht.
ein GL 9 verspricht keine heilung, aber dennoch ein überleben von vielen jahren.
wir hoffen darauf, dass es in naher zukunft noch weitere mittel gegen den prostatakrebs gibt.
 
du hattest geschrieben, das die Krankenkasse das PET nicht zahlt.
warte bis der PSA auf 2.0 ist, dann wird die KK die untersuchung zahlen.
eine untersuchung muss mit einer therapie verbunden sein.
schnack einmal darüber mit der röntgologin oder deinem urologen.

alkohol und zigaretten gehören zum PCa dazu.
fahrradfahren weniger.
schau einmal ins profil der user. fast alle fahren fahrrad.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut
(der kein sport treibt, höchstens 3 X schach im monat.
der auch futtert, was schmeckt)

----------


## Muggelino

Moin Hartmut,

mit HCA und ALA etc. werde ich mich noch befassen, danke für den Hinweis.
Ich werde mich wohl die Hälfte meines restlichen Lebens mit medizinischen, biologischen, onkologischen, pharmazeutischen, chemischen und molekularbiologischen Abkürzungen, Zusammenhängen und Forschungsergebnissen beschäftigen müssen. *Seufz*
Denn ich fürchte, mein Urologe hat gar keine Zeit für sowas. Als ich ihn vor 3 Jahren fragte, was ich selbst tun könne, zuckte er die Schultern und erst auf Nachfrage kam ein schüchternes "Selen soll helfen". Inzwischen befasst er sich mit NEMs bei PCa.
Alkohol vertrage ich nicht, nach 2 Flaschen Wodka wird mir immer etwas schwindelig. Nein im Ernst, ich bekomme Hautausschlag von Alkohol, Hefe, Essig und allem, was irgendwie vergoren ist. Das Rauchen hab ich mir 2004 nach 30 Jahren Qualmerei endlich abgewöhnt und bin froh drum.
Fahrrad fahre ich kaum, ich hab ja jetzt mein Trampolin. Das macht mehr Spass und ist eine erstklassige Methode, wieder völlig kontinent zu werden, da es alle Beckenbodenmuskeln trainiert. Ich muss nicht mal mehr nachts raus.
Die Krankenkasse hat mir geschrieben, sie dürfe die Kosten gar nicht übernehmen, da gelte eine Richtlinie von irgendso einem Bundesausschuss oder sowas. Aber wenn es soweit ist, versuche ich es noch einmal.
Gruß aus Hamburg
nach S-H!
Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Ich möchte noch ein paar links loswerden, vielleicht sind sie ja eine Hilfe. Sorry, wenn das eine oder andere Thema hier schon erschöpfend behandelt wurde, ich hatte noch nicht Gelegenheit, die Tiefen dieses Forums auszuloten.

Zum Thema Aprikosenkerne/B17/Amygdalin:
http://www.krebs-nachrichten.de/fors...en-hemmen.html
http://www.muth-stiftung.de/Aktuelle_Projekte.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ccUAQHdUGo (Video dauert 50 Minuten!)

Zum Thema Sport für alle Couchpotatoes:
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...vonlaufen.html

Esst mehr Nüsse: http://www.freshplaza.de/artikel/571...-Prostatakrebs

Und dann hab ich noch eine Frage:
Was ist hiervon zu halten: http://www.erweiterte-medizin.de/diagnostik/rgcc ?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Grüße an alle!
Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Detlef,

bitte lies mal dies:

http://www.maintrac.de/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Oder auch diese Links:

Cellsearch - Novelcheck.de

Bluttest vereinfacht Diagnose und Therapie von Krebs

Circulating tumor cells predict survival benefit from treatment in metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

Danke für die links, sehr interessant.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, geht die RGCC-Analyse aber noch weiter und verspricht, zum Beispiel vorherzusagen, ob die Tumorzellen eher auf Curcumin oder auf Lycopin reagieren, ob MIstel oder Aloe Vera hilft. Wie seriös ist das? Hat jemand mit der Firma RGCC (Sitz wohl in der Schweiz) schon Erfahrungen gemacht? So ein Test soll 1900 Euro kosten, ist er das wert? Wie weit sind überhaupt Laborergebnisse auf einen lebenden Menschen übertragbar?
Ich weiss, ich hab immer schrecklich viele Fragen und schrecklich wenig Ahnung...

Da fällt mir doch gleich die nächste ein: Hat jemand erlebt, dass der PSA nach einer Lymphdrainage hoch ging? Bevor mein PSA innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 0,05 auf 1,17 anstieg, hatte ich 10 Lymphdrainagen bekommen für die Beine und den Bauch (siehe 1. Posting in diesem thread). Kann es sein, dass da eine Lymphknotenmetastase "zerdrückt" wurde, sie sich im Körper verteilte und so einen rasanten PSA-Anstieg verursachte? Und dann innerhalb von 8 Wochen eliminierte mein Immunsystem die Zellen, so dass der PSA am 14.4. wieder bei <0,02 war? Ich würde so gern verstehen , was da passiert in meinem Körper...

Detlef

----------


## Georg_

Detlef,

ich halte das für absolut unseriös. Es gibt bestimmt keine Studien die einen Zelltest in einer Blutprobe mit Curcumin, Lycopin, Mistel oder Aloe Vera in Verbindung gebracht haben und dafür Ergebnisse geliefert haben. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass die Blutproben bei RGCC überhaupt nicht untersucht werden und das Ergebnis am Schreibtisch erfunden wird.

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

Danke Georg,

meine Skepsis fühlt sich bestätigt.

Da euch zu meinem seltsamen PSA-Verlauf (siehe #15) nicht viel einfällt, hab ich noch eine Theorie auf Lager. 
Was haltet ihr davon:
Während des Testosteronmangels aufgrund der Hormontherapie haben die kleinen bösen Zellen vermehrt Rezeptoren gebildet, um sich das restliche Testo zu sichern (hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die das machen).
Dann nach Absetzen der Hormonblockade flutete das Testosteron wieder an, so dass sie sich wieder fleissig vermehren konnten und der PSA auf 1,17 oder mehr stieg. 
Aufgrund der vielen Rezeptoren bekamen sie aber dann bald eine Überdosis, an der sie elendig verreckten, so dass der PSA wieder unter 0,02 fiel. 
Und jetzt wachsen und gedeihen die Zellen, die wieder weniger Rezeptoren haben und der PSA steigt wieder.
Das würde bedeuten, dass meine sämtlichen Massnahmen völlig irrelevant waren.
Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand eine ähnliche Achterbahnfahrt des PSAs erlebt hat; denn warum sollte das nur bei mir so sein? Mein Urologe allerdings sagt, so etwas hätte er noch nie erlebt. Und hat gleich mal den Testosteronspiegel messen lassen um zu sehen, ob ich mir nicht heimlich von der Konkurrenz Hormonblocker hätt verabreichen lassen :-)).
Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob es mir noch einmal gelingt, den PSA so in die Schranken zu verweisen, bevor wir die Hormonblockade fortführen müssen. Nächste Messung Ende August, ich werde berichten...

Gute Nacht an alle, die ihr schon schlaft,
Detlef

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Detlef,

Es gibt die bipolare Hormontherapie bei der versucht wird durch eine zwischenzeitliche Steigerung des Testosteron-Wertes eine Resistenzbildung zu reduzieren.

Vielleicht gibt es dabei ähnliche Überlegungen wie bei Dir:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...ihms700721.pdf

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Detlef,

wie ich bereits berichtet hatte, sind durch die Curcuma -Kapseln  die PSA-Werte anfangs weniger gestiegen.
Nun sind meine PSA-Werte von 0.8492 (im April)  auf 1.3241 (im Juli) gestiegen, obwohl ich weiterhin Curcuma und Vitamin B genommen habe.
Ich werde da demnächst einmal in meinem Tread drüber berichten.

He, he, dass du lieber ein Trampolin nutzt, als ein Fahrrad finde ich gut.
Das du nicht mehr rauchst, und kaum Alkohol trinkst, ist auch gut,
aber für mich natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig.   :L&auml;cheln: 

Erst einmal Grüsse
nach HH
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Georg,

solche Studien könnte ich wohl nicht mal verstehen, wenn sie auf deutsch vorlägen...

Aber ich habe gegoogelt und gute, verständliche Zusammenfassungen gefunden:
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/61405
http://www.nzz.ch/wissenschaft/mediz...len-1.18464888

Auch wenn die Studie klein war und von den 14 Patienten nur 7 fallende Werte hatten, klingt das interessant, zumal wohl alle danach wieder auf Hormontherapie ansprachen.
Ein weiteres Eisen im Feuer der Lebensverlängerung.
Was für einen zähen mühevollen Kampf wir führen. Wenn die Zukunft so ungewiss ist, bleibt als einziges, die Gegenwart in vollen Zügen zu geniessen. Am Ende sind wir eh alle tot. Und ich glaube, manchmal ist das dann auch gut so, eine Befreiung. Aber bis dahin lässt sich noch manche Attacke reiten!

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Moin Hartmut,




> He, he, dass du lieber ein Trampolin nutzt, als ein Fahrrad finde ich gut.


Ich finde das auch gut.
Nachdem ich mich 2 Jahre auf dem Crosstrainer abgemüht hatte, bin ich aus guten Gründen auf ein Minitrampolin umgestiegen.
Es trainiert den ganzen Körper. Durch den Wechsel zwischen Schwerelosigkeit und mehrfacher Schwerkraft bei der Landung werden sämtliche Körpermuskeln trainiert. Das Lymphsystem wird in Schwung gebracht, das Immunsystem gestärkt. Die Knochen werden gestärkt, Osteoporose vermieden. Herz und Kreislauf werden trainiert. Hatte ich anfangs noch nach wenigen Minuten feuchte Flecken in der Büx, bleibt jetzt auch nach 30 Minuten alles trocken. Der verbliebene Blasen-Schliessmuskel wird schliesslich auch trainiert, genauso wie die Beckenbodenmuskulatur. Alle 70 Billionen Zellen werden durch das Auf und Ab "massiert", ihr Stoffwechsel angeregt. Ich würde den Gedanken gar nicht ausschliessen, dass auch die Tumorzellen dabei Stoffe exprimieren, an denen das Immunsystem sie erkennen kann. Fett wird abgebaut, Muskeln werden aufgebaut. Der Gleichgewichtssinn wird geübt. Es macht Spass, es macht fit. Hilft Stress abzubauen und gegen Depressionen. Geht im Gegensatz zum Joggen nicht auf die Gelenke und ist bei jedem Wetter machbar. Macht einen knackigen Po ;-). Hilft gegen Schmerzen und Verspannungen. Verbessert die Verdauung. Usw. usf. Man kann mit sanftem Schwingen anfangen und sich zum Rumpelstilzchen steigern. Ich trainiere täglich 30-40 Minuten. 
Wer jetzt Appetit bekommen hat, kann mir gern eine PN schicken, dann kann ich Empfehlungen geben (Bücher, Geräte).

Detlef

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Detlef,

ja die Studie ist kaum verständlich aber Du hast ja gute Links dazu gefunden. Auch wenn die Studie selbst schwierig zu verstehen ist haben doch einige darüber berichtet.

Mit dem Prostatakrebs haben wir einen Tumor erwischt mit dem man sich lange beschäftigen kann. Das ist aber immer noch deutlich besser als z.B. Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs. Außerdem glaube ich dass gut informierte Patienten tendenziell länger leben als der Durchschnitt. Steht ja so auch, unter Bezug auf eine Studie, schon im "Ersten Rat".

Also Kopf hoch!

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

So,
heute war wieder Urologentag.
Der PSA ist gestiegen auf jetzt 0,55.
Erwartet hatte ich ihn höher. Die PSA-VZ liegt nun bei 36 Tagen, das ist schon ein Erfolg für mich, meist hatte ich 18-22 Tage.
Ultraschall ohne Befund, Blutwerte okay, nur LDH erhöht. Dr. Google sagt, dann sind irgendwo im Körper Zellen am Sterben. Wenn das Krebszellen sind, soll's mir recht sein. Oder sterben andere Zellen durch die Tumorzellen, wenn die sich ausbreiten?
Nächster PSA-Test Anfang Oktober, dann sehen wir weiter. Und Wiedereinstieg in die Hormonblockade wohl erst 2017.
Die Aprikerne hab ich übrigens ab 20.7. abgesetzt, da sie offensichtlich keine Wirkung (mehr) haben. Vielleicht kann ich so eine Resistenz verhindern und sie später nochmal einsetzen. Dafür hab ich Cayennepfefferkapseln ins Programm aufgenommen. Und 1 x pro Woche ein seeeehr heisses Bad, regionale Hyperthermie oder auch Eierkochen ;-). Mit Zusatz von Natriumbikarbonat zur Entsäuerung des Körpers. Ich versuche wegen des guten Wetters täglich zu joggen, das mag auch geholfen haben. 
Nach dem nächsten PSA werd ich dann wohl diese Metabloc-Geschichte probieren.
The fight goes on...

Allen viel Erfolg dabei!
Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Hurra, hurra! Der PSA ist wieder unten, bei 0,03. 
Wie hab ich das gemacht? Meine  Aufzeichnungen lassen mehrere Möglichkeiten zu. Mit den Aprikosenkernen  hatte ich am 19.7. ausgesetzt, da sie keine Wirkung mehr zeigten. Seit  8.9. nehme ich sie wieder, aber nicht mehr als 10 Stück pro Tag.  Möglicherweise verhinderte die Pause eine Resistenz. Vielleicht ist auch  die eher geringe Dosis ausschlaggebend. Es heisst ja, dass bei zuviel  Blausäure die Leber das Enzym Rhodanase bildet, das die Blausäure  unschädlich macht. Vielleicht bleibt eine kleine Menge unter dem Radar  der Leber und kann so besser wirken als eine größere. Spekulation!
Eine andere Möglichkeit: Seit Anfang September gehe ich einmal pro Woche  zum Heilströmen "Jin Shin Jyutsu" und behandle mich an den anderen  Tagen 30-60 Minuten täglich selbst. Das soll das Immunsystem anregen und  die Selbstheilungskräfte.
Seit 12.8. schlucke ich Kapseln mit Cayenneextrakt, seit 17.9. nehme ich  Löwenzahnblattpulver in meinem Kurkumadrink. Ausserdem hatte ich einen  schönen Urlaub in der Sonne (Vitamin D!). Und regelmässiges Meditieren.
Vielleicht macht es die Summe aller Massnahmen? Ich bin dankbar für jeden Monat, in dem ich den PCa mit meinem Massnahmenpaket - ohne Schulmedizin - unter Kontrolle halten kann.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Detlef,

egal, welcher Zaubertrank dir geholfen hat, und welcher guter Geist dir beim Meditieren erschienen ist.
Die Hauptsache ist, dass der PSA wieder runter gegangen ist.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,

vielen Dank! Dass ich den Wert nun schon 2mal so gut senken konnte, macht mich sehr optimistisch. Wenn ich nur wüsste, was gewirkt hat!
Eigentlich hatte ich einen Wert um 1,3 erwartet. 
Selbst wenn er jetzt wieder mit einer VZ von 3 Wochen steigen sollte, hätte ich bis Februar Ruhe vor weiteren Massnahmen aller Art. Ein entspannter Winter kündigt sich an.

Dir und allen anderen auch viel Erfolg!
Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Heute war ich wieder beim "Heilströmen" Jin Shin Jyutsu (Google klärt auf...).
Als ich der Behandlerin von meinem gesunkenen PSA erzählte, war sie gar nicht überrascht. Sie hat schon viele Krebspatienten behandelt, die dann bessere Werte hatten. Nicht nur Prostatakrebs, sondern auch Brustkrebs, Blutkrebs usw. Ein 85jähriger wurde wieder so fit, dass er zweifelte, ob er das überhaupt noch wolle, er hatte sich schon aufs Sterben vorbereitet.
Eine der angenehmsten Behandlungen, die man sich vorstellen kann: entspannt (bekleidet) auf einer Liege liegen und sich warme Hände hier und da auflegen lassen. Und sich danach fast beschwipst fühlen von frischer Energie und trällernd nach Hause schweben. Aber auch hier ist Eigeninitiative gefragt: tägliche Eigenbehandlung steigert den Erfolg ungemein. Es gibt einige Bücher, nach denen man es lernen kann. Und es gibt für fast jedes Zipperlein und auch für psychische Probleme hilfreiche Rezepte.
Wenn ein/e ausgebildete/r Behandler/in in eurer Nähe wohnt, probiert es aus!

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

man(n) muß aber auch fest daran glauben . . .

ich glaube bei mir wirkt sowas nicht.

Schön daß es bei Dir hilft, alles Gute weiterhin.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Muggelino,

der Komplementärmedizin als Ergänzung bin ich schon aufgeschlossen, aber jedem Hokus Pokus und Abzocker stehe ich ebenso kritisch gegenüber.

Dieses ist natürlich äußerst interessant und passt auch für Schwerbetroffene:

Dein Zitat:



> Mit Zusatz von Natriumbikarbonat zur Entsäuerung des Körpers.


Hypoxie, als auch Osteoblasten/klasten sind pH mäßig um 4,5 eingestellt. Ein besonderes gutes Klima wo TZ Nahrung schöpfen können.
Die Alkalisierung eine gute Antwort um den pH Wert zu triggern.

Viel Glück weiterhin und Erfolg bei geringer Tummorlast.
Hans-J.

----------


## Muggelino

> Moins,
> 
> man(n) muß aber auch fest daran glauben . . .
> 
> ich glaube bei mir wirkt sowas nicht.
> 
> Schön daß es bei Dir hilft, alles Gute weiterhin.


Hallo Stefan,

Glaube ist genauso unwissenschaftlich wie Unglaube. 
Ich glaube nicht an etwas, ich probiere es unvoreingenommen aus. Ein Experiment! Hätte ich nach der 1. Behandlung den Eindruck gehabt, es hätte nichts genutzt, wäre ich nicht wieder hingegangen. Ich habe schon viele Sachen ausprobiert und führe Buch darüber, damit ich im Rückblick feststellen kann, was geholfen hat und was nicht. 
Am liebsten würde ich wöchentlich den PSA bestimmen lassen, um eine engere Erfolgskontrolle zu haben, aber das macht mein Urologe nicht mit und die Krankenkasse vermutlich auch nicht.
Und: Sollte der Placebo-Effekt mir helfen, gerne! Ist mir doch letztendlich egal was hilft, Hauptsache es hilft! An Aprikosenkerne hab ich mich jahrelang geweigert zu glauben, bis die Not groß war und ich es einfach ausprobiert habe. Scheint zu wirken!

Dir auch alles Gute!!
Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Liebe Leute,
es war wieder PSA-Zeit: <0,02, unter der Nachweisgrenze!
1,5 Jahre nach der letzten Trenantonespritze und nach einer PSA-Achterbahnfahrt - unglaublich!
"Interessant" meinte mein Doc und fragte, ob und was ich geändert habe.
Meine Aufzeichnungen lassen keine konkrete Ursache erkennen, und mittlerweile glaube ich, dass es einfach das Gesamtpaket meiner gesunden Lebensweise ist, das mein Immunsystem so stark macht, dass es die Tumorzellen erkennen und vernichten kann: seit 2 Jahren vegane Ernährung mit viel Obst und Gemüse, täglich Sport und Entspannung, Meditation, intermittierende NEM, tägliches "Heilströmen" (Jin Shin Jyutsu), grüne Smoothies usw.
Jetzt hab ich mal 3 Monate Ruhe und Ende Februar wird es wieder spannend.
Ich wünsch euch allen ähnlich gute Ergebnisse!!

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> Meine Aufzeichnungen lassen keine konkrete Ursache erkennen, und mittlerweile glaube ich, dass es einfach das Gesamtpaket meiner gesunden Lebensweise ist, das mein Immunsystem so stark macht, dass es die Tumorzellen erkennen und vernichten kann: seit 2 Jahren vegane Ernährung mit viel Obst und Gemüse, täglich Sport und Entspannung, Meditation, intermittierende NEM, tägliches "Heilströmen" (Jin Shin Jyutsu), grüne Smoothies usw.


Lieber Detlef,

ich freue mich sehr für dich!
. . .  und das ist nun wirklich ehrlich gemeint von mir, weil ich ja öfter mal gescherzt hatte.

Smoothies sind ja eher kontraproduktiv, aber du gleichst es mit dem Trampolin aus.
Nun kommt doch wieder mein gehasstes smilie  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich hoffe, das du viel länger Ruhe haben wirst, als du denkst.
Ich wünsche es Dir!

Ich wünsche mir aber auch, dass die Wissenschaft endlich einmal erkennen wird, welche voraussetzungen erforderlich sind, damit die Abwehrzellen an die Krebszellen andocken können, um die Krebszellen zu besiegen.
Das Kurkuma (Curcuma) wird es wohl nicht bringen.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Detlef!

Glückwunsch! ich freue mich für dich und auch bestärkt mich dein Erfolg mein Ding für mich so weiter zu machen. Wenn auch deine Komplementärmassnahmen meist keine Heilungswunder bewirken, so doch einen bedeutenden Zeitgewinn und ein mehr an Lebensqualität.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und alles Gute!

Dieter

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,

danke!
Das: 


> Smoothies sind ja eher kontraproduktiv,


 ist aber wohl wieder so eine kleine Provokation von dir, oder?
Das sind nicht die süßen Obstsäfte, die im Supermarkt vor sich hingammeln, sondern die enthalten z. B. Spinat oder Grünkohl, frisch aus der Tiefkühlung in den Mixer, ungekocht und supergesund. Powerfood!



> Ich wünsche mir aber auch, dass die Wissenschaft endlich einmal erkennen  wird, welche voraussetzungen erforderlich sind, damit die Abwehrzellen  an die Krebszellen andocken können, um die Krebszellen zu besiegen.


Warum auf die Wissenschaft warten? Probier es doch aus. Was haben wir schon zu verlieren?
Gleich nach der OP dachte ich: Gut, nun sind 99% der Tumorzellen weg. Von den restlichen erledigt die Strahlentherapie wieder 99%. Und was dann noch übrig bleibt, muss mein Immunsystem abschiessen. Die Hormontherapie gab mir Zeit, das Immunsystem wieder aufzubauen, mich physisch und psychisch so fit wie möglich zu machen. Und es hat offensichtlich was genützt, wie immer es auch weitergehen wird. Der PSA ist eine tolle Erfolgskontrolle, auch wenn er manchmal wie eine Terroreinheit scheint.
Es gibt keine Erfolgsgarantie, aber wenn man es nicht mal versucht, dann soll man sich nicht beschweren.
Möglicherweise hab ich zur Zeit auch nur Glück, wer weiss das schon mit Sicherheit. Aber ich würd es immer wieder so machen.

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Detlef,

auch ich bin begeistert über Deine aktuelle Situation. Auch der Testo-Wert vom Sommer ist doch erfreulich. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Muggelino

> Hallo Detlef!
> 
> Glückwunsch! ich freue mich für dich und auch bestärkt mich dein Erfolg mein Ding für mich so weiter zu machen. Wenn auch deine Komplementärmassnahmen meist keine Heilungswunder bewirken, so doch einen bedeutenden Zeitgewinn und ein mehr an Lebensqualität.
> 
> Weiterhin viel Erfolg und alles Gute!
> 
> Dieter



Hallo Dieter,

so ist es! Inkl. deiner Signatur!

Dir auch viel Glück und Erfolg!

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> _Smoothies sind ja eher kontraproduktiv,_
> *ist aber wohl wieder so eine kleine Provokation von dir, oder?*


*Nein*, dieses Mal eher nicht lieber Detlef!

Nachdem du geschrieben hast, was du dir da zurecht mixt, erst recht nicht!

Mir ist aber seit Jahren bekannt, dass dieses neue Wort "_Smoothies" nichts anderes bedeutet als "Schlamm"
_Auch Fruchtsäfte schaden eher, als das sie helfen.
Sie haben alle einen sehr hohen Fruchtzuckeranteil, der schädlich für uns Kranke ist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

smooth heisst weich, sanft...
Mit dem Fruchtzucker magst du recht haben, aber zum Grünkohl lies mal dies hier: https://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/gruenkohl.html
Unsere Ostfriesenpalme ist mit das beste, was man überhaupt essen kann!
Bzw. trinken, als Schlamm ;-)

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> smooth heisst weich, sanft...


ah ja . . . . , das habe ich dann falsch übersetzt.
Grünkohl: Ein unschlagbares Gemüse
*Das stimmt. Essen wir auch gerne, aber mit dem verhassten Zucker.

*Ansonsten meinte ich mein 1. Posting sehr ernst.
Ich freue mich wirklich, dass deine "Eigentherapie" wirkt.
Das blöde Smilie entferne ich wieder. Vielleicht hat es dich irritiert.

Lieben Gruss
von mir

Nachtrag:
den netten smilie kann ich leider momentan nicht löschen.
nimm dies hier:
http://up.picr.de/23165610vb.jpg?rand=1480093956
ja, genau, dass sind wir.
(ich möchte keinen namen darunter setzen (datenschutz)
Die anderen Personen sind unbeteiligt, und  bleiben anonym  :L&auml;cheln: 

*
*

----------


## Muggelino

> Ansonsten meinte ich mein 1. Posting sehr ernst.
> Ich freue mich wirklich, dass deine "Eigentherapie" wirkt.


Das hab ich wohl verstanden und geglaubt. Ich dachte nur nicht, dass du wirklich Smoothies für kontraproduktiv hältst.

Genauso hab ich mir dich vorgestellt. Nur das rote Kopftuch fehlt ;-).

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

> Auch der Testo-Wert vom Sommer ist doch erfreulich.


Moin Detlef,

wie ist denn der Wert aktuell?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Muggelino

Harald,
das weiss ich nicht, er wurde nicht bestimmt. Ohne Hormonblockade liegt er bei mir immer so zwischen 5,0 und 5,5 ng/ml.
Ich wüsste nicht, warum sich das seit dem Sommer geändert haben sollte.

Es grüßt
Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich dachte nur nicht, dass du wirklich Smoothies für kontraproduktiv hältst.


Lieber Detlef,

ich habe mich einmal über google.de informiert.
Es scheint gesund zu sein, aber für mich sind diese Getränke wohl nichts.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo,

als ich diesen Artikel von Dr. Ornish (auf Seite 19!) gesehen habe, dachte ich das ist wohl etwas für Detlef: "Changing Your Lifestyle Can Change Your Genes"

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Georg,

you're right!
Zitat daraus: "Our findings (the first to show the effect of lifestyle changes on any kind of cancer genes) can be an antidote to genetic nihilism and, I hope, motivate people to begin making their own changes. In most cases, our genes are only a predisposition; they are not written in stone."

Sooo neu sind diese Zusammenhänge nicht. Hardcore-Medizinjünger mögen auf handfeste Beweise warten und weiterleben wie bisher, solange nicht alles hieb- und stichfest bewiesen ist. Aber bis man im Detail nachvollziehen kann, wie zB. Meditation auf die Gen-Expression wirkt, können noch Jahrzehnte vergehen. Und so lange kann ich nicht warten. 
Die segensreichen Wirkungen einer Änderung des Lebensstils hin zu gesünderer Ernährung, Entspannung, Gelassenheit, Gesundheit, Beweglichkeit usw. bereichern das Leben auch dann, wenn sie es vielleicht nicht verlängern. Man muss nur den inneren Schweinehund überwinden.

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Den Gesundheitscheck bei meiner Hausärztin hab ich zum Anlass genommen,  dabei auch das PSA bestimmen zu lassen, auch wenn ich weiss, dass  aufgrund eines anderen Labors und Messverfahrens die Werte nicht direkt  vergleichbar sind. Hier lag die Nachweisgrenze bei 0,04 ng/ml, und mein  Wert liegt darunter. Nun kann ich Ende Februar wesentlich ruhiger zu  meinem Urologen gehen. 
Alle anderen Blutwerte, Blutdruck (120:75), EKG sind okay und im Normbereich.  Vitamin D mit 39 ng/ml auch gut, ich nehme von Oktober bis April alle  drei Tage eine Kapsel mit 5600 IE (sog. Wochenration).
Da meine Darmblutungen aufgehört haben und die Lymphe auch kaum Probleme  machen, sieht es im Moment aus, als wäre ich ein kerngesunder Kerl!  Möge es lange so bleiben!

----------


## Hartmut S

> Blutdruck (120:75),


Da träumt der Ostblock von  :L&auml;cheln: 
das kommt vom Trampolin.
Meine Blutdruckwerte sind auch runter gegangen.

Lieber Detlef, du scheinst gut davor zu sein.
Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich!

Gruss
hartmut

der hier noch körner (fettfutter) für die vögel liegen hat.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Muggelino

Danke Hartmut, für dich auch!

Aus Apothekenumschau.de:



> Bluthochdruck kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. "Mögliche Risikofaktoren sind vor allem Stress, Übergewicht, Bewegungsmangel, Rauchen und Alkohol", erklärt der Kardiologie Professor Dr. Wolfram Delius.


Hab ich alles nicht! Daher...

----------


## Hartmut S

Nun ja . . . .

Alkohol trinke ich seit Spanien (Ende Oktober) kaum noch.
Das Rauchen habe ich mir kurz davor abgewöhnt.
(Nicht ganz richtig, aber zurzeit rauche ich noch nicht).

Stress (/positiven) habe ich immer.
Negativen weniger. Es sei denn, ich verliere meine Klage gegen die AOK, oder Brigitte lässt sich scheiden.
Beides nicht vorstellbar.   :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Der Erfolg hält an: aktueller PSA <0,02.
Es ist jetzt 2 Jahre her, dass ich die letzte Trenantonespritze bekam, und seit ca. 7 Monaten ist kein PSA mehr nachweisbar.
Meine Freude kennt keine Grenzen...

----------


## Georg_

Da kann ich nur gratulieren und wünschen, dass es lange so bleibt!

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Detlev,

ich schließe mich Georg an. Ich freue mich sehr über diese/deine Entwicklung!
Besonders deswegen, weil wir ja bisher nicht einer Meinung waren.

Gerne hätte ich dir damals noch geschrieben, dass der Hormonspiegel schwankt, weil du viel essen mit Hormonen futterst.
Mal weniger, mal mehr.
Vieles kommt aus China, was du nicht realisieren wolltest.
Es gibt sehr viele Lebensmittel, die den Hormonhaushalt beeinflussen.
Aus Spanien, Italien und auch aus Deutschland. - Leider mehr aus Ostdeutschland?!

melde dich mal wieder öfter.
Es hat mir immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mit dir zu kommunizieren .

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Der Erfolg hält an: aktueller PSA <0,02.
> Es ist jetzt 2 Jahre her, dass ich die letzte Trenantonespritze bekam, und seit ca. 7 Monaten ist kein PSA mehr nachweisbar.
> Meine Freude kennt keine Grenzen...


Hallo Detlef,

diese Freude gönne ich Dir aufrichtig. Vor allem aber freue ich mich, das Du wieder häufiger aktiv am Forumsgeschehen teilnimmst. Weiterhin alles Gute.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## naturfan

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auch ein Betroffener und habe einige Komplementärmaßnahmen ausprobiert bevor ich eine Biopsie hab machen lassen - unter anderem mit der Graviola (Stachelannone), Goji Beere, Granatapfelextrakt und auch Kurkuma (basierend auf den Infos von http://www.kurkuma-wirkung.de/krebs/). Kurkuma habe ich erst spät genutzt nachdem anfangs kaum etwas in Richtung geringerem PSA passiert ist. Seit ich Kurkuma nehme hat der PSA endlich angeschlagen. 
Ich hatte 3-Monatsrhythmen, in denen ich beim Arzt vorstellig war. Ich habe meinen PSA damit innerhalb 1 Jahres von 4.2 auf 2.3 können und die Gewebeprobe habe ich erfolgreich dadurch verhindern können! Mit einem PSA von 1.9 bin ich nun im Auge meines Arztes nicht mehr gefährdet. Ich kann kaum glauben, dass das funktioniert hat. Ich kann natürlich nur vermuten, dass es durch die Beigabe von Kurkuma nun funktioniert hat, vielleicht brauchte mein Körper aber auch einfach ein paar Monate, bevor der Cocktail an Pulvern und Extrakten Wirkungen gezeigt hat. Vieleicht aber auch nicht. In jedem Fall kann ich Kurkumapulver nur empfehlen!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo zusammen, 
> ich bin auch ein Betroffener und habe einige Komplementärmaßnahmen ausprobiert bevor ich eine Biopsie hab machen lassen - unter anderem mit der Graviola (Stachelannone), Goji Beere, Granatapfelextrakt und auch Kurkuma (basierend auf den Infos von http://www.kurkuma-wirkung.de/krebs/). Kurkuma habe ich erst spät genutzt nachdem anfangs kaum etwas in Richtung geringerem PSA passiert ist. Seit ich Kurkuma nehme hat der PSA endlich angeschlagen. 
> Ich hatte 3-Monatsrhythmen, in denen ich beim Arzt vorstellig war. Ich habe meinen PSA damit innerhalb 1 Jahres von 4.2 auf 2.3 können und die Gewebeprobe habe ich erfolgreich dadurch verhindern können! Mit einem PSA von 1.9 bin ich nun im Auge meines Arztes nicht mehr gefährdet. Ich kann kaum glauben, dass das funktioniert hat. Ich kann natürlich nur vermuten, dass es durch die Beigabe von Kurkuma nun funktioniert hat, vielleicht brauchte mein Körper aber auch einfach ein paar Monate, bevor der Cocktail an Pulvern und Extrakten Wirkungen gezeigt hat. Vieleicht aber auch nicht. In jedem Fall kann ich Kurkumapulver nur empfehlen!


Hallo Naturfan,

vorab Gratulation zu der PSA-Absenkung, die möglicherweise durch die von Dir bevorzugten Naturprodukte erreicht wurde. Bitte, lies -* hier* - auch mal was zu Kurkuma, das schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren durch das Forum geistert.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

Von was bist Du denn betroffen? Von einer Prostataentzündung, einer benignen oder einer malignen Hyperplasie? 
Was sicher scheint, Du hast erfolgreich PSA-Kosmetik betrieben.

----------


## Michi1

Irgendwie komme ich damit nicht klar. Wenn der PSA Wert durch Medikamente sinkt heißt das dann der der Krebs dadurch weggeht oder beruhuigen die Werte dann nur?
Wenn man gar nichts macht dauert es bestimmt auch noch vielleicht Jahre bis es dann zu Ende geht.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Noch zu Kurkuma

*Bitte lesen:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...hr_wikuto.html

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8352#post38352

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Irgendwie komme ich damit nicht klar. Wenn der PSA Wert durch Medikamente sinkt heißt das dann der der Krebs dadurch weggeht oder beruhuigen die Werte dann nur?
> Wenn man gar nichts macht dauert es bestimmt auch noch vielleicht Jahre bis es dann zu Ende geht.


Moin Michi,

es kommt darauf an, ob der Tumor PSA produziert. Das kann man feststellen.
Manchmal wiegt man sich in Sicherheit.

Etwas machen muss man ab einem gewissen Gleason Score.
Die Gefahr einer Übertherapie könnte aber groß sein.
Die Ärzte wissen heute noch nicht alles, deshalb müssen die Patienten mit entscheiden.

@Harald, die Links sind sehr alt. Sind die Erkenntnisse über Curcuma noch aktuell? Ich glaube heute noch ein bissel an das Zeugs.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> @Harald, die Links sind sehr alt. Sind die Erkenntnisse über Curcuma  noch aktuell? Ich glaube heute noch ein bissel an das Zeugs.


Moin Hartmut,

nicht alle, wenn Du mal weiter scrollst, kommst Du schon auf ziemlich aktuelle Hinweise.

P.S.: Ansonsten hat Heribert schon die passenden Fragen eingestellt. Von PCa kann wohl vorerst keine Rede sein. Aber weiter PSA ermitteln im halbjährlichen Rhythmus ist sicher nicht verkehrt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich kann kaum glauben, dass das funktioniert hat.


Hallo Naturfanatiker

Doch, das kannst Du ruhig glauben!

Kurkuma und allerlei weitere Pülverchen haben vielleicht etwas dazu beigetragen, 
dein PSA zu senken. Dies war möglich, weil die Erhöhung des PSA nicht durch Krebs, 
sondern wohl durch eine Prostataentzündung zustande kam.
Schön für dich, dass Du dir die Pein einer Biopsie ersparen konntest.
Vielleich hat das Curry-Pulver seinen Anteil daran.

Guten Appetit wünscht dir
Konrad

----------


## naturfan

> Irgendwie komme ich damit nicht klar. Wenn der PSA Wert durch Medikamente sinkt heißt das dann der der Krebs dadurch weggeht oder beruhuigen die Werte dann nur?
> Wenn man gar nichts macht dauert es bestimmt auch noch vielleicht Jahre bis es dann zu Ende geht.


Nun, ein hoher PSA kann sowohl eine gutartige Vergößerung sein als auch Krebs. Man bekommt das wohl nur raus mittels einer Biopsie (Gewebeprobe). Wenn man es nun schafft, den PSA so zu senken, dass er unter die amtliche Risikogrenze sinkt, dann kann es entweder sein, dass die gutartige Entzündung/Vergrößerung zurückgegangen ist oder eben der Krebs zurückgegangen ist. Krebsherde sind auf jeden Fall verantwortlich für hohe PSA Werte, gehen die PSA Werte soweit zurück, ist der Krebs dann so gut wie nicht mehr existent oder die Vergrößerung zurückgegangen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Gutartige Vergrösserung (BPH) und Krebs (PCa) kennen ohne wirksame Therapien 
nur Wachstum, eine Entzündung hingegen kann abflauen.
Du hattest keine als wirksam anerkannte Therapie gegen BPH oder PCa, also
muss es eine Entzündung gewesen sein.

Du kannst jetzt einwenden, dass recht habe, wer heilt:




> _Kurkuma habe ich erst spät genutzt nachdem anfangs kaum etwas in Richtung 
> geringerem PSA passiert ist. Seit ich Kurkuma nehme hat der PSA endlich angeschlagen._


Aus den angedeuteten früheren PSA-Werten könnte man deinen PSA-Verlauf rekonstruieren
und dann analysieren, ob dem Entzündungen zugrundeliegen, was sich in Auf- _und_ Ab-
Bewegungen zeigen würde, eine BPH, was ein sehr langsames Wachstum mit Verdop-
pelungszeiten (VZ) von viele Jahren oder gar Jahrzehnten bewirkt, oder ob die VZ
im Bereich von wenigen Monaten oder Jahren liege, was stark auf Krebs weisen würde.

Die letzte Variante erscheint unwahrscheinlich, geht doch aus deiner Formulierung hervor,
dass Du schon länger Werte um 4ng/ml gehabt haben musst, mit "kaum" aber immerhin
sinkender Tendenz, bevor Du zum Curry gegriffen habest.

Die frohe Botschaft ist nicht, dass Curry den Krebs zurückdränge, 
sondern, dass Du keinen Prostatakrebs hast.


Hallelujah! 
Konrad

----------


## Frau40

Das freut mich und gibt mir Hoffnung. Ich drück die Daumen, dass es noch lange so bleibt. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Muggelino

Genau heute vor 5 Jahren, am 28.2. 2013, rief mich abends um 19 Uhr mein Hausarzt an: "Ihr PSA ist erhöht."
Ich: "Wie hoch?"
Er: "72,2."
Ich: "Scheisse!"
Er: "Ja."

Was darauf folgte, kann in diesem thread und bei myprostate (siehe unten) nachgelesen werden.

Ich bin froh und dankbar, dass mein PSA seit über einem Jahr nicht messbar ist (<= 0,02).
Im Mai werden es 3 Jahre sein, dass ich die letzte medizinische Behandlung, eine Trenantonespritze, bekam.
Alle Nebenwirkungen - ausser der ED - habe ich in den Griff bekommen im Laufe der Zeit.
Man hat mir gesagt, niemand würde soviel Komplementärmassnahmen ergreifen wie ich.
Noch heute ziehe ich täglich meinen Sport durch, ernähre mich streng vegan, ohne Fertigessen, ohne Zusatzstoffe etc.
Zweimal konnte ich den PSA aus eigener Kraft senken. Mein Urologe konnte es nicht glauben. 
Er liess das Testosteron bestimmen, weil er dachte, ich wäre zu einem Kollegen gegangen und hätte dort eine med. Behandlung bekommen.

Was die Zukunft bringt, weiss ich nicht. Sollte der PSA noch einmal steigen, habe ich Hoffnung, ihn wiederum senken zu können.

Ich schreibe dies, um anderen Hoffnung zu machen. Um sie zu ermuntern, aktiv zu werden.
Nicht anstatt med. Massnahmen, sondern ergänzend dazu. 
Vor 5 Jahren hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen, dass es mir heute so gut geht.

Allen das beste!

Detlef

----------


## daniela3

Und auch dir nur das Beste, lieber Detlef! Du machst es ganz toll, dein Wille und Konsequenz mit der du es durchziehst sind bewundernswert. Auch mein Mann geht diesen Weg mit viel Sport, gesunder Veg.Ernährung, und bislang klappt alles ganz gut. Auch wenn wir nicht wissen was die Zukunft bringt freuen wir uns über die schöne Zeit die wir zusammen haben und geniessen jeden einzelnen therapiefreien Monat. Mittlerweile sind es knapp 3 Jahre seit der Op. Und sogar ich, die wirklich nie Sport trieb (und Süsses liebte) habe mich umgestellt, mache das Ganze Programm mit und profitiere auch davon.
Wir freuen uns sehr mit dir und wünschen dir dass es so bleibt!

----------


## Muggelino

Heute war wieder Tag der Wahrheit...
Der PSA-Wert liegt bei 0,03. Letzter vor 3 Monaten war 0,01.
Der Doc, auf die Verdreifachung angesprochen: "Das ist nur die Laborvarianz. Wenn Sie die gleiche Probe 5mal durchjagen, bekommen Sie immer unterschiedliche Werte."
Alles im o,ox-Bereich sei in Ordnung.
Zur Hälfte glaub ich ihm, zur anderen Hälfte nicht. Jedenfalls nehme ich den Wert als Ermahnung, wieder mehr Sport zu treiben. War die letzten 2 Wochen erkältet und hab mich kaum bewegt. Und davor war es mir zu heiss...
Jetzt kommt ein milder Herbst, da kann ich wieder joggen und bouncen (Trampolin).
Ende November seh ich dann, ob's was gebracht hat.

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

moin detlef,

schau hier auch mal rein
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...9959#post79959

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Ja, danke Hartmut,

schon gefunden. Dann will ich meinem Doc mal glauben, auch wenn ich nicht der Aasee bin...
Sport muss trotzdem sein, sonst rost ich ein.

Gruß
Detlef

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte gerne erneut auf eine aktuelle Einnahmeempfehlung für Vitamin D hiweisen. Im Thema von Sepp "Ecke für die Austherapierten" wurde die Einnahme gerade falsch angegeben.

Da Vitamin D in der aktiven Form 1,25-OH-Vitamin-D3 in jeder Zelle wirkt, kann es bekanntermaßen viele Vorteile bringen, speziell auch für das Immunsystem, den Knochenaufbau usw.

Wenn man das verlinkte Interwiev zusammenfasst, bedeutet dies, dass, wenn die Einnahme nicht täglich, sondern mit Zeitabständen erfolgt, die gewünschte Wirkung nicht eintritt. Man misst im Blut zwar einen korrekten Wert der Speicherform 25-OH-Vitamin-D3 (Calcidiol), aber die Umwandlung zu 1,25-OH (Cacitriol) erfolgt schlecht, bzw. wird behindert.

Leider möchte Sepp nicht, dass die "leichten Jungs" in seinem Thema schreiben. So wird ihn diese Information wohl nicht erreichen. Aber zumindest anderen hilft es. 

Das Interwiev mit dem Entdecker dieser Tatsache, Dr. Bruce Hollis. Auch Prof. Spitz, der bedeutendste deutsche Vitamin-D-Experte, ist der selben Meinung. Hier hatte ich das kürzlich verlinkt.

Ich finde diese Erkenntnis, bekannt seit ca. 2105, auch insofern interessant, dass Dr. Hollik davon ausgeht, dass ein großer Teil der jemals gemachten Studie falsch ist, weil basierend auf wirkungsloser Einnahme.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Optimist

Morgen Wolfgang,

das Interview mit Dr. Hollis habe ich schon mal vor geraumer Zeit gelesen. Und da habe ich mich gefragt "wie konnten die Menschen in der Steinzeit oder früher oder auch im Mittelalter so erfolgreich überleben, so ganz ohne Apotheke oder ohne Vit D aus dem Drogeriemarkt" ?
Die einzige Erklärung ist für mich, dass unsere Vorfahren viel mehr in der Sonne waren und damit keinen Vit. D-Mangel haben konnten. 
Dafür würde auch sprechen das mit Beginn des Industriezeitalters, als große Städte wie London etc monatelang unter einer Smogglocke lagen, erstmal Erscheinungen diagnostiziert wurden wie Knochenverformungen schon bei Kindern, kurz die Rachitis.
Und dann fing man langsam an, da die Ursachen (Smog) nicht zu beseitigen waren mit Lebertran zu heilen.

Smog ist heute meistens kein Thema mehr, *eigentlich sollte es reichen wenn sich ein mobiler Mensch täglich mehrere Stunden in der Sonne aufhält und ausgeglichen* *ernährt*.
 Ausnahmen bei denen eine Ergänzung notwendig ist sind Bettlägrige und Bewohner von Altenheimen.

Franz

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Die Kurzerklärung lautet: Unsere Vorfahren haben in Richtung Äquator gelebt. Später sind dann Völker in nordische Regionen gewandert. Entsprechende Krebsinzidenzien lassen sich gut verfolgen. Je weiter nördlich, desto mehr Prostatakrebs (Beispiel Norwegen). 

Wir leben wegen des wärmespenden Golfstroms besonders weit nördlich, auf der Höhe von Kanada. So haben wir den erforderlich Sonnenstand für die Ansammlung von Vitamin D in der Haut nur kurz. In den meisten Monaten steht die Sonne zu flach. Die speziellen UV-Strahlen werden durch den längeren Weg durch die Atmosphäre stark geschwächt.

Schwarze USA-Bürger haben gegenüber weißen US-Bürgern deutlich erhöht Prostatakrebs. Das hängt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, mit der dunklen Haut zusammen, die die schlechte Wirkung der Sonne im Norden noch zusätzlich abschwächt. Na, da wir zur afrikanischen Diaspora werden sollen, wird bei uns Prostatakrebs weiter zunehmen, es sei denn, die Neubürger werden rechtzeitig mit Vitamin D (und Progesteron, siehe anderes Thema) versorgt.

Verschleierte Frauen haben ebenfalls, auch in den sonnigen Ländern, ein verstärktes Vitamin-D-Problem. So habe ich einer 25-jährigen Frau aus konservativer Familie, in Dubai lebend, per Fern"diagnose" geholfen. Die meisten ihrer Probleme waren auf einen zu niedrigen Vitam-D-Spiegel zurückzuführen. Einnahme Vitamin D. Ein kleines Wunder passierte.

----------


## Muggelino

> Smog ist heute meistens kein Thema mehr, *eigentlich sollte es reichen wenn sich ein mobiler Mensch täglich mehrere Stunden in der Sonne aufhält und ausgeglichen* *ernährt*.


Da magst du Recht haben, Franz,

aber wer tut das? Der moderne Mensch verbringt den Tag im Büro, und wenn er in die Sonne geht, dann mit Sonnenschutzmitteln eingecremt, die nichts durchlassen, wegen Hautkrebsgefahr.
Es wäre interessant, den Vitamin-D-Status von Straßenbauarbeitern zu untersuchen; die sind wohl die einzigen, die heute ihren Bedarf ohne Supplementierung decken können (in unseren Breitengraden).
Ich ergänze Vitamin D3 von Oktober bis April und lege mich in den Sommermonaten regelmässig in die Sonne, plus ein Winterurlaub auf den Kanaren.
Von leichtem Mangel bis zur Rachitis ist ein weiter Weg, da gibt es noch viele Mangelerscheinungen, deren Ursache nicht so offensichtlich ist, z.B. Depressionen. https://www.vitaminexpress.org/de/vitamin-d

Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Mir fällt gerade ein das das auch ein Grund wäre bei der Sommerzeit zu bleiben. Dann ist es so das Sonnenschein besser ausgenutzt werden kann. Ob es in der Früh ein wenig länger dauert bis es hell wird und die Sonne scheint ist da fast zu vernachlässigen da ja die meisten entweder schon in der Arbeit sind oder noch schlafen.

----------


## MartinWK

> Je weiter nördlich, desto mehr Prostatakrebs (Beispiel Norwegen).


Wolfgang, du stellst ununterbrochen Behauptungen auf - man kommt garnicht nach, sie zu verstehen geschweige denn nachzuprüfen. Da du fast nie Belege angibst, sondern hauptsächlich mit Induktion arbeitest, bleibt es dem kritischen Leser überlassen, die Fakten zu finden. In der Regel wirfst du einige scheinbar offensichtliche Dinge in einen Topf und glaubst dann, eine Kausalität behaupten zu können.
Wie ist das nun mit der "Fakten"-Kette für Vitamin-D?

"Urmensch lebte am Äquator": ist gerade in der Folge neuerer Forschung nicht so eindeutig. Im Übrigen kann man aus sowas fast alles folgern (auch: die nichts getaugt haben sind damals in den Norden ausgewandert und halten sich heute für was Besseres).

"Norwegen": wieso ist dann die PCa-Inzidenz in Franklreich fast genauso hoch? Ach so, der Migrantenanteil mit dunkler Hautfarbe?
Reprint_of_Cancer_incidence_and_mortality_patterns  .pdf
Dann gibt es diese älteren Zahlen: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...0X.2002.2822.x
Besonders wenn man die US-Zeilen ansieht fragt man sich, ob es nicht schwerwiegende andere Faktoren gibt, die die PCa-Inzidenz beeinflussen. Oder wird in südlichen Ländern nicht so genau Buch geführt?

"schwarze US-Bürger": Es gab mal die Hypothese, dass dies an einem im Mittel etwas höheren Testosteronspiegel liegt. In diesem Umfeld wird auch die "K-Hypothese" immer wieder mal untersucht. Allerdings bezweifeln diese Metastudien jeden Zusammenhang zwischen Testosteronspiegel und PCa:
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1111/bju.13417
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...22534714044905
Ganz aktuell ist die Vermutung, dass bestimmte biochemische Prozesse die höhere PCa-Rate verantworten: http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/co...ent/5068.short

"Vitamin-D": Die Einnahme von Vitamin-D hat auf die PCa-Inzidenz keine Wirkung, nur (vermutlich) die körpereigene Produktion. Erstaunlicherweise haben übrigens schwarze US-Bürger einen geringeren Vitamin-D-Pegel und dennoch bessere Knochen: https://americanbonehealth.org/bones...d-and-calcium/
Der Zusammenhang zwischen Vitamin-D und Knochengesundheit war eigentlich unumstritten. Es gibt offenbar mehr zwischen Himmel und Erde als man sich zusammenbastelt.

"verschleierte Frau": Auch extern zugeführtes Vitamin-D wirkt als Stimmungsaufheller. PCa wird bei ihr ja wohl kaum bekämpft worden sein. Im Übrigen sind niedrige Vitamin-D-Werte in Afrika und Arabien ein untersuchtes und bekanntes Phänomen.
https://www.omicsonline.org/vitamin-...5.php?aid=3221
https://ecommons.aku.edu/theses_dissertations/582/
Rhethorisch ist das immer gut, zum Abschluß den Bogen zu einem ganz anderen Bereich zu spannen, in dem das beworbene Mittelchen tatsächlich wirkt. Sinn macht das nicht.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Du kannst das gerne alles wissenschaftlich hinterfragen. Ich habe aus dem Kopf einiges aufgeschrieben, was die Tendenz darstellen soll. Eine ausführliche Vitamin-D-Forschung hier im Portal ist müßig. Jeder kann die entsprechenden Bücher kaufen oder sich einen Vortrag von Prof. Spitz bei YouTube anschauen oder auch bei Wikipedia nachlesen. 

Die Themen mit vielen Links zu überfrachten, bringt m.E. nichts. Wer etwas nachprüfen möchte, wie du jetzt gerade, kann das tun und im freundlichen Ton korrigieren, wenn es nötig und sinnvoll erscheint.

Dein Bogen spannt sich hin bis zu Testosteron, welches nach meinem Wissensstand eher schützend gegen PCa-Entwicklung wirkt. 

Mein aktueller Wissensstand enthält noch die Warnung, dass möglicherweise ein zu hohe Calciumaufnahme mit schlechteren Knochen verbunden sein könnte.

Für gute Knochen sind Vitamin D und Calcium alleine nicht ausreichend.

Genetische Faktoren können eine Rolle spielen, generell. Speziell kann beim Einzelnen der VDR (Vitamin-D-Rezeptor) mehr oder weniger "stark" sein.

Mein Hauptbeitrag bezog sich auf den Hinweis, wenn schon Supplementierung von Vitamin D, dann täglich, gleichmäßig.

Dir wünsche ich einen ruhigen, aufregungsfreien Tag. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## MartinWK

> Du kannst das gerne alles wissenschaftlich hinterfragen. Ich habe aus dem Kopf einiges aufgeschrieben, was die Tendenz darstellen soll.


Wer mit "Die Kurzerklärung lautet" Weisheiten verbreitet wird um die wissenschaftliche Begründung nicht herumkommen. Ebenso wenn man "Tendenzen" formuliert. Der Leser wird dann irregeführt. Richtig wäre: "Ich glaube, dass...". Und wenn man dann schon so viel auf komplementären Seiten unterwegs, kostet es nicht viel, auch die entsprechenden wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zu googeln und anzufügen, die teilweise ein wenig den Glauben stützen.
Genug Studien die die Wirkung von Vitamin-D nicht nachweisen konnten oder die sogar eine Gefahr darin sehen gibt es übrigens.
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...002/cncr.29320
http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content...-14-0115.short
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4747876/
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...13858713701657
https://www.nature.com/articles/nrc3691




> Eine ausführliche Vitamin-D-Forschung hier im Portal ist müßig. Jeder kann die entsprechenden Bücher kaufen oder sich einen Vortrag von Prof. Spitz bei YouTube anschauen oder auch bei Wikipedia nachlesen.


Oder das von dir verlinkte Interview mit Dr. Hollis, der einfach mal behauptet, alle Studien sind falsch und prospektive randomisierte Studien wären bei NEMs nicht sinnvoll?

Jetzt werde ich mal etwas postulieren (was mir aufgrund der Studienlage ins Auge fällt): Ein Stoff, der an verschiedenen Stellen im Körper synthetisiert wird, wird in der Regel passend produziert (Insulin, Testosteron, usw.). Dafür sorgen komplizierte und feine Regelmechanismen. Ein niedriger Vitamin-D-Level scheint daher eher der Normalzustand zu sein, sonst wäre die Produktion schon hochgefahren worden. Der in nördlichen Breiten seit Tausenden von Jahren lebende Mensch hat  sich dieser Situation genetisch zum Beispiel im Bereich  Laktoseunverträglichkeit ganz gut angepaßt. Dem fehlenden Sonnenlicht übrigens auch - auch wenn es dazu keine expliziten Studien gibt (!) - behaupte ich, dass er eine hellere Haut hat (Professor's "Blick aus dem Fenster"). Nur beim Vitamin-D hat das nicht geklappt? "Glaube" ich nicht.

Im Übrigen ist gegen eine moderate Zuführung von Vitamin-D nichts einzuwenden und im Winter mache ich das selbst seit einigen Jahren. Außer dem entsprechenden Blutwert habe ich aber keine Veränderung feststellen können.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ein Stoff, der an verschiedenen Stellen im Körper synthetisiert wird, wird in der Regel passend produziert...


*Martin,*
das sehe ich auch so. Allerdings hinkt Deine Evolutionstheorie dahingehend, dass der Mensch, wie er aktuell existiert, eigentlich immer noch den steinzeitlichen Lebensumständen entsprechend optimiert ist. Von diesen weichen wir heutzutage doch stark ab, weshalb ich im Zweifel immer gerne einen Blick darauf werfe, wie denn dies oder das damals war. Ernährung beispielsweise bestand zuerst einmal aus Mangel. Fleisch war eine Seltenheit und auch Zucker war in der heute verfügbaren Form unbekannt. Die körperliche Belastung war wesentlich höher, *was nicht nur ich als präventive Maßnahme ansehe*. Aber auch die Vitamin-D Werte waren höher, da der Mensch im Mittel jünger war (Lebenserwartung) und deutlich mehr Zeit außerhalb von geschlossenen Räumen verbrachte. Dieser Vitamin-D Wert wäre für mich eine Richtung, in die in meinen gerne bringen würde, und das geht bei mir nur mit Ergänzung. Das damit der Krebs irgendwie beeindruckt wird, das glaube ich aber nicht. Ebenso wenig wie viele von Wolfgangs alternativen Vorstellungen. Ich finde es wichtig diese so zu benennen, was sie sind: Quacksalberei! Eine falsch verstandene Toleranz dem gegenüber nach dem Motto: _'schadet ja nicht, und vielleicht hilft es ja...'_ würde diesen Humbug in eine Gleichwertigkeit zu evidenten Ansätzen bringen, die es nicht gibt!

----------


## MartinWK

Darin liegt die Gefahr: scheinbare Gleichwertigkeit. "Komplementär" ist insoweit ein gefährlicher Begriff: er bedeutet einander ausschließende und sich ergänzende Verfahren und suggeriert, dass das eine ohne das andere nicht vollständig ist. Auf einer höheren Ebene schließt man dann auf Gleichwertigkeit der Verfahren. Das wird gerne gestützt durch Studien zur Biochemie und Physiologie (häufig in vitro) mit vielen Details zum Stoffwechsel in einer ganz speziellen Situation (z. B. Tumorrandgebiete), die keinerlei Bezug zu Therapien oder Diagnosen haben. Aber da Vitamin-D, Hyaluron, Östradiol o.a. darin vorkommen wird eine entsprechende orale Zuführung oder Reduktion postuliert (bis hin zur "Ausleitung").
Bin gerne bereit, dir zu glauben, dass früher die Vitamin-D-Werte höher gewesen sind. Aber wir wissen beide, dass die Labore der Höhlenmenschen nicht nach heutigem Standard zertifiziert waren...

----------


## Muggelino

Komplementär heisst „ergänzend“. Komplementärmassnahmen sind ergänzende Massnahmen, sie ergänzen die (Schul-)Medizin. Das bedeutet nicht, dass die Medizin auch die Komplementärmassnahmen ergänzt. Von Gleichwertigkeit kann also keine Rede sein.


  Die Übergänge sind sowieso fliessend. Wenn der Arzt mir Vitamin D verschreibt, ist es Schulmedizin, wenn ich das aus eigener Initiative nehme, ist es komplementär.

  Auch die Evidenz ist kein Kriterium. Viele komplementäre Massnahmen sind gut durch Studien in ihrer Wirksamkeit belegt, haben aber noch nicht Eingang in den Medizinbetrieb und die Leitlinien gefunden.
  Natürlich gibt es auch Humbug oder Quacksalberei, aber nicht alles, was nicht durch prospektive randomisierte Doppelblindstudien niet- und nagelfest evident gemacht wurde, gehört dazu. Die Wirksamkeit einer Substanz oder einer Therapie ist gegeben oder nicht, egal ob sie bewiesen wurde. Ich habe nicht die Zeit darauf zu warten, dass Studien die Wirksamkeit bestätigen, denn das kann Jahrzehnte dauern oder gar nicht geschehen, und was nützt dem toten Hund ein Knochen!

  Wir sind ja nicht nur hier um uns Studien um die Ohren zu hauen, sondern auch zum Erfahrungsaustausch.
  Meine Erfahrung ist:
  - Die OP konnte den Krebs nicht beseitigen (R1).
  - Die Bestrahlung konnte es nicht.
  - Die Hormonblockade konnte es nicht.
  Nach Absolvierung dieser 3 schulmedizinischen Methoden stieg das PSA wieder kräftig an. 

  Dann aber fiel es (stieg nochmal und fiel wieder) und seit knapp 2 Jahren bleibt es unten. Bis heute hat mir niemand erklären können, woran das liegt. Offensichtlich hat mein Körper es geschafft, die Tumorzellen zu kontrollieren oder zu vernichten. Und natürlich führe ich das auf all die Massnahmen zurück, die ich komplementär ergriffen habe (Sport, vegan, Kurkuma, Granatapfel, Aprikosenkerne, Hanföl usw., mehrfach geschildert).
  Diese Massnahmen hab ich mir nicht einfach ausgedacht. Sie werden teilweise von Unikliniken empfohlen, es gibt Studien über viele, ich habe sie in Büchern, Zeitschriften, TV-Sendungen und auch hier im Forum gefunden. Was mich überzeugt hat, hab ich ausprobiert. Anderes nicht.

  Das ist empirische Forschung im Selbstversuch. Ein wissenschaftliches Experiment. Sehr gerne wüsste ich, was nun genau da wie und warum gewirkt hat. Vermutlich nicht nur eine Einzelsubstanz, sondern mehrere, in sich verstärkender oder ergänzender Wechselwirkung. Wer erforscht das? Vermutlich ist auch das eine oder andere, was ich mache, um den Krebs in Schach zu halten, völlig wirkungslos. Nur was?
  Das gute ist, dass alles der Gesundheit dienlich ist, was ich tue. Nichts davon schadet mir. Das kann man von den schulmedizinischen Methoden nicht behaupten. Die mögen evident sein, haben aber gravierende Nebenwirkungen. 
  Sie waren aber absolut notwendig und elementar für mich. Ohne sie könnten meine komplementären Massnahmen nicht den Erfolg haben, ich wäre vermutlich schon tot inzwischen.


  Ich verdanke meinen Erfolg also beiden Welten. Und daher werde ich beide verteidigen.

----------


## LowRoad

> Auch die Evidenz ist kein Kriterium.


Doch, genau das und nur das ist ein Kriterium!




> Viele komplementäre Massnahmen sind gut durch Studien in ihrer Wirksamkeit belegt,...


Dann besitzen sie ja Evidenz. Ob diese ausreichend ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Allerdings sollte man sich jederzeit darüber klar sein, dass die Aufgabe oder Verzögerung von Therapien mit höherer Evidenz, zugunsten von Ansätzen niedrigerer Evidenz risikoreich ist, und jede noch so sinnvoll klingende Ergänzung auf ihre Wechselwirkung bezüglich der wichtigen Therpien mit hoher Evidenz geprüft werden sollte. Ich werde versuchen diese Selbstverständlichkeit hier immer deutlich zu machen.

----------


## MartinWK

> Komplementär heisst ergänzend.


und kann auch als "gegenseitig ergänzend" benutzt werden. Leider verstehen nicht alle das Wort so wie du oder Wolfgang.
Wir sind ja nicht nur hier um uns Studien um die Ohren zu hauen, sondern auch zum Erfahrungsaustausch.



> Meine Erfahrung ist:
>   - Die OP konnte den Krebs nicht beseitigen (R1).
>   - Die Bestrahlung konnte es nicht.
>   - Die Hormonblockade konnte es nicht.


Nach den von dir eingestellten Befunden vor Op war eindeutig absehbar, dass es mit der Op nicht getan sein wird. Die Hormonblockade erhebt sowieso nicht den Anspruch, das PCa zu beseitigen. Und ob die Bestrahlung nicht gewirkt hat, könnte man nur entscheiden, wenn du sie nicht gemacht hättest und jetzt die gleiche Entwicklung zu beobachten wäre.
Ständig entstehen beschädigte Zellen im Körper, auch maligne, die durch körpereigene Prozesse gefunden und vernichtet werden. Das funktioniert sicher besser, wenn der Körper fit ist und ausreichend mit Input (Spurenelemente, Vitamine, usw.) versorgt ist. Du sagst selbst, dass du durch die Schulmedizin die Voraussetzungen geschaffen hast, damit der Körper mit den Überbleibseln fertig wird. Da sind wir einer Meinung.

Dass schulmedizinische Substanzen (Medikamente) manchmal starke Nebenwirkungen haben liegt häufig an der starken Wirkung. Das können brutale Eingriffe in die Körperchemie sein, auch mit Stoffen, die der Körper nicht kennt oder verarbeiten kann. Das Ziel ist meistens, dass der Stoff unverändert am Ziel ankommt, so daß eine (schnelle) Verarbeitung garnicht erwünscht ist. Die NEMs und überhaupt Ernährung sind ein anderes Kaliber. Was man da schluckt geht umständlichere Wege. Das macht natürlich die Evidenzprüfung schwierig.

----------


## Muggelino

> Doch, genau das und nur das ist ein Kriterium!


Ich meinte, dass die Evidenz kein Kriterium für die _Einordnung_ als Komplementärmassnahme ist. Für die _Bewertung_ dieser Massnahme kann sie natürlich ein Kriterium sein, ein subjektives meist, da es zu vielen Studien Gegenstudien gibt, die zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen. Der Weg der Wissenschaft ist nun mal mit Irrtümern gepflastert.




> Allerdings sollte man sich jederzeit darüber klar sein, dass die Aufgabe  oder Verzögerung von Therapien mit höherer Evidenz, zugunsten von  Ansätzen niedrigerer Evidenz risikoreich ist, und jede noch so sinnvoll  klingende Ergänzung auf ihre Wechselwirkung bezüglich der wichtigen  Therpien mit hoher Evidenz geprüft werden sollte. Ich werde versuchen  diese Selbstverständlichkeit hier immer deutlich zu machen.


Da sind wir absolut einer Meinung.

@MartinWK: Auch was du schreibst, kann ich unterschreiben.

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke, für komplementäre Mittel, also begleitend zur leitliniengerechten Therapie, sollte man niedrigere Evidenzlevel verlangen.

Einen Selbstversuch würde ich machen, wenn folgende Evidenz gegeben ist:

Es sollte eine Studie an einer Gruppe von mindestens 10 Patienten mit Prostatakrebs vorliegen, die eine deutliche Wirksamkeit des Mittels bei einer bestimmten Dosis und keine gefährlichen Nebenwirkungen zeigt. Wenn das Mittel in Kombination mit anderen Mitteln genommen wird, so muss eine Kontrollgruppe vorhanden sein.

Ich denke es ist nachvollziehbar, dass zumindest diese niedrige Evidenz gegeben sein sollte. Ganz dran halten werde ich mich nicht können, denn diese Evidenz können wohl weit über 95% der propagierten, komplementären Mittel nicht aufweisen. Es gibt dazu nur Mäusestudien, Reagenzglasstudien, Fallstudien oder theoretische Überlegungen. Oder es betrifft nicht Prostatakrebs, sondern andere oder nicht spezifizierte Krebsarten.

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

Für mich gehört zu den komplementären Massnahmen zunächst mal alles wegzulassen, was schaden kann: Alkohol, Nikotin, sonstige Drogen, zuviel Zucker, zuviel Kalorien, Fertiggerichte, zuviel Fleisch oder Wurst, Milchprodukte usw.

Zweiter Schritt wäre dann, die gesunden Dinge zu beachten: ausgewogene Ernährung, täglich frisches Gemüse und Obst, dabei auf Vitamine und sekundäre Pflanzenstoffe achten, gesunde Bewegung/Sport, wenig oder kein Stress, viel Ruhe/Meditation, genug Schlaf.

Als drittes verstärkte Zufuhr von Lebensmitteln, die krebsbekämpfend sein sollen: Granatapfel, Kurkuma, Aroniasaft, Tomaten, Hanfproteine, Pilze, Nüsse, Mandeln, Kohl...

Und sonst nehm ich nur noch Vitamin D3 im Winter und B12 ganzjährig wegen veganer Ernährung. Einzig die bitteren Aprikosenkerne sind etwas umstritten, aber davon ess ich nicht mehr als 10/Tag an 7 Tagen im Monat.

Solange das alles Wirkung zeigt, brauche ich keine Studienergebnisse und keine weiteren Extrakte, Pillen oder Medikamente. Ich denke nicht, dass irgendwas davon mir schaden könnte. 
Und wenn es nicht mehr wirkt, werde ich schauen, um welche möglichst naturbelassenen Stoffe ich mein Sortiment erweitern kann.
Schulmedizinische Massnahmen erst wieder, wenn unumgänglich, soviel wie nötig, aber so wenig wie möglich.

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Am 6.3. schlug wieder die Stunde der Wahrheit: mein PSA lag bei 0,01.

Bedingt durch einen 4wöchigen Urlaub auf den Kanaren konnte ich meine Anti-Krebs-Massnahmen nicht wie gewohnt fortführen und war gespannt, ob sich das auf den PSA auswirkt
Offensichtlich schadet Urlaub nicht :-).
Statt Trampolin gab es tägliches Schwimmen und Joggen, und auch von der veganen Ernährung gab es Ausnahmen (etwas Fisch und diese leckeren kleinen nichtveganen Küchelein...). Kaum Kurkuma und keinen Granatapfelsaft, auch keine NEM.
Dafür reichlich Sonne und Entspannung.
So werde ich auch im nächsten Urlaub die Zügel etwas schleifen lassen.

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

UPDATE
Ich bin glücklich und dankbar, euch von 5jähriger Rezidivfreiheit unterrichten zu können.
Der PSA lag wieder bei 0,01 und dort soll er bleiben bis in alle Ewigkeit.
Ich fragte meinen Doc, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit sei, dass da noch was komme.
"Sehr gering, aber nicht ganz ausgeschlossen" antwortete er.
So machen wir weiter mit vierteljährlicher PSA-Messung und halbjährlichem Ultraschall.
Und ich mache weiter mit meinen "Komplementärmassnahmen" wie Aprikernen, etwas Sport und gesunder Ernährung.
Die Einzelheiten stehen bei myprostate... https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=712
Im Jahr 2013, nach Diagnose, OP mit R1, Bestrahlung und anschliessender Hormontherapie hätte ich nie geglaubt, dass es mir 8 Jahre später so gut gehen würde.
Ich hoffe, hiermit anderen Mut machen zu können. Never give up!

Euch allen meine besten Wünsche!
Detlef

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Detlef,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Einfach toll, dass bei Dir der Krebs quasi aufgegeben hat. Das zeigt doch, was Alles möglich ist.

Angeregt durch Deinen interessanten PK-Verlauf unter myprostate hatte ich es von Oktober 2020 bis Juni 2021 auch mal mit der Einnahme der bitteren Aprikosenkerne versucht. Bei mir zeigte sich der PSA-Verlauf dadurch leider unbeeindruckt. Außer Verdauungsbeschwerden und manchmal leichte Atemnot tat sich bei mir einfach nichts hinsichtlich PK. Aber ich habe es wenigstens mal ausprobiert. 

Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------

